

SpaceX Thales Mission Launch - jschwartz11
http://livestream.com/spacex/events/3995038

======
MrBra
"Falcon 9 is holding due to weather"

~~~
MrBra
countdown has restarted!

------
jacquesm
Video keeps interrupting.

~~~
MrBra
seems good to me

~~~
jacquesm
Consider me jealous :(

